# Remove TPMS sensors permenantly



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm looking to get rid of my TPMS sensors as I don't use run flats and they don't fit in my new wheels. I have left them out for now but have warnings on the dash. 

Can this be programmed out? 

Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No they can't if I'm not mistaken


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

They 100% can with consult 3 in development mode as I've done it.
There is an option within the BCM option to click TPMS (with or without) you simply click without.


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

LK Drifter said:


> They 100% can with consult 3 in development mode as I've done it.
> There is an option within the BCM option to click TPMS (with or without) you simply click without.



Thanks for the reply. Very helpful, how can I obtain this / get this done? Thanks


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Seeing as TPMS are now a legal requirement by manufacturers nowadays, would removing them be an automatic MOT failure?

More to the point, why would you want to remove the TPMS???


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Trev said:


> Seeing as TPMS are now a legal requirement by manufacturers nowadays, would removing them be an automatic MOT failure?
> 
> More to the point, why would you want to remove the TPMS???


See my first post :wavey:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Doldy said:


> See my first post :wavey:


I didn't read it correctly until after I posted!


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

After all this time i am still wanting these damn TPMS sensors disabled. Is there anyone who can help? Thanks !


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

pahahahah I'm surprised the bulb hasn't just gone pop from being on so long lol 

Can you not hit your local Nissan dealership and just ask them to do what LK Drifter has recommended above In the BCM menu ?


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Stealth69 said:


> pahahahah I'm surprised the bulb hasn't just gone pop from being on so long lol
> 
> Can you not hit your local Nissan dealership and just ask them to do what LK Drifter has recommended above In the BCM menu ?


I wish it bloody had haha! I have had SVM re-set all my sensors when it was with them, 20 miles down the road up comes the error message again!

Dealer wont, as its a safety feature they wont disable it for me.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Take the dash out and cover the light with tape done this with bonnet light easy to do


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> Take the dash out and cover the light with tape done this with bonnet light easy to do


Sadly it's not just the light, i get the constant "VISIT DEALER" warning and "TPMS MALFUNCTION" too, i am sick of it!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh right did not realise the dash got that involved for a flat tyre


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Have seen a couple of Consult systems for sale on here, might be the owners of those systems can help


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Doldy said:


> Sadly it's not just the light, i get the constant "VISIT DEALER" warning and "TPMS MALFUNCTION" too, i am sick of it!


Get that cover as well then.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Poke it just take all the clocks out and replace with a digital dash lol


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Why don't the tpms fit your new wheels? Is it due to the size of the oem internal part of the sensor? If that's the case I probably have a solution.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Barry is an expert of large appendages and small holes


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Barry is an expert of large appendages and small holes


Have you been chatting to my wife again?


----------

